# Pt 100 auslesen und weiterverarbeiten



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte Temperatur messen und eine weiterverarbeitung machen das bedeutet das bei einer bestimmte temperatur soll etwas geschaltet werden

Hardware:   
CPU Vipa 315 SB
AI 8x 12B Vipa 321 7KF00
Pt 100  -35.......+105

den Pt100 habe ich als zweidraht udn habe an die analogkarte angeschloßen.
Pt 100 rote ader an AI  klemme 4
Pt 100 weiße ader an AI klemme 5


im Programm:
L PEW 256
ITD
DTR
L 1.000000e+002
/R
T MD 10          

Bei MD 10 bekomme ich einen Wert +1.919e+001 Darstellung in Gleitzahl


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann ist meine Temperatur 19, 1 C

Aber im raum sind keine 19.1 grad

Wo liegt mein Fehler? habe ich den Pt 100 falsch angeschlossen?
In der hardeware habe ich  Meßart = RT
Meßbereich Pt 100 STd.
Integrationszeit 100 ms

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
Danke


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

wieviel grad haste denn im raum?


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

im raum sind es 24 grad...


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

die angegebene bestellnummer gibt es nicht - 32x ist digital ... tippfehler?

doppelzugriff auf MD10? bit M10.0 - M13.7, byte MB10 - MB13, word MW10 - MW12 oder sowas?!


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

hallo stimmt 331 7KF00

aber den zweiten satz den verstehe ich jetzt nicht?


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> hallo stimmt 331 7KF00
> 
> aber den zweiten satz den verstehe ich jetzt nicht?



guck mal in die referenzdaten: MD10 sollte nur über 4byte einmal markiert sein!


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

boooooaaa da bin ich jetzt überfragt wie ich das machen muss???
bin nur ein anfänger 
kannst du mir sagen wie mann das macht ?


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> boooooaaa da bin ich jetzt überfragt wie ich das machen muss???
> bin nur ein anfänger
> kannst du mir sagen wie mann das macht ?



proggst du mit siemens step7?



Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Extras -Referenzdaten anzeigen


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> AI 8x 12B Vipa 321 7KF00


Kann man bei der Vipa Karte in der Hardware auch verschiedene Fühlertypen auswählen wie bei Siemens?
Vielleicht hast da den falschen Typ eingestellt.


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

So habe mir die Referenzdaten angeschaut aber da sieht mann nicht grad viel 

bei der auswahl unt er der meßart kann ich verschiedenes auswählen  habe moentan RT gewählt


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

so habe von der hardware einstellungen mal bilder gemacht


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> So habe mir die Referenzdaten angeschaut aber da sieht mann nicht grad viel



klick mal auf den button rechts neben dem aktivierten, da wo es wie eine tabelle aussieht...

RT? oO ... gibts kein Pt100? ... ah, ok ... RT ist richtsch


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

hab gerade zwei bilder hochgeladen wo die möglichkeiten zu sehen sind die ich auswählen kann...


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

Probiere es doch mal auf der Einstellung:
R-4L (nicht vierlagig  ) 
und schließe den Fühler als solches an.
Ein Versuch könnte es ja Wert sein bis die nächste Antwort kommt.


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Probiere es doch mal auf der Einstellung:
> R-4L (nicht vierlagig  )
> und schließe den Fühler als solches an.



haha, schöne idee. leitung mit negativem widerstand. ein super-supraleiter und das bei 24°C


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

verstehe ich jetzt nciht wie du das meinst  mi super superleiter???

hab jetzt mal umgestellt und ich komme auf 20,4 grad hab das fenster kurz aufgehabt...
war das der fehler oder wie kommt es ...


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal umgestellt und ich komme auf 20,4 grad hab das fenster kurz aufgehabt...
> war das der fehler oder wie kommt es ...


Heißt das jetzt, es passt oder bist du nur näher dran?


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> verstehe ich jetzt nciht wie du das meinst  mi super superleiter???
> 
> hab jetzt mal umgestellt und ich komme auf 20,4 grad hab das fenster kurz aufgehabt...
> war das der fehler oder wie kommt es ...



umgestellt und auch *umgeklemmt*? bei R-4L brauchst du 4Leitungen zum Pt100

super-supraleiter: wenn sich die messung mit 2draht mit einer widerstandsdifferenz von -1,91Ohm auswirken würde, wäre eine 0,75mm² kupferleitung *-*75m lang


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

als ich hab nichts umverdrahtet sonder nur mal umgestellt auf  siehe bild 

aber da habe ich nur 150 OHm 300 Ohm und 600 Ohm um den MEssbereich einzustelln......

ich komme auf 20,4 aber wenn ich da mal mit den händen bisschen reibe dann passiert da nur alles hinter denn komm, mehr auch nicht​


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

was machen die referenzdaten?
hast du einen anderen Pt100 für einen test?


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

hab leider keinen anderen pt 100..

die refenzdaten da habe ich ein bild gemacht und vorhin hochgeladen...

hab wieder auf RT umgestellt und habe den fühler nach draußen  verlegt...

der zeigt mir an das es 17 grad sind das kann ja nicht sein wäre zwar nicht schlecht aber es ist viel kühler ....


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> die refenzdaten da habe ich ein bild gemacht und vorhin hochgeladen...



nu, und ich hab dich um ein anderes bild gebeten

ist das wirklich ein Pt100??? mit 100Ohm bei 0°C??? und z.B. 109,35Ohm bei 24°C??? kannste mal ein multimeter dran halten und messen? abklemmen nicht vergessen!


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

so hier die refernz....
ein bild 
da gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten welche braucht mann den
ich hab kein großes programm es ist nur dieser Pt100 mehr nicht


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> so hier die refernz....
> ein bild
> da gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten welche braucht mann den
> ich hab kein großes programm es ist nur dieser Pt100 mehr nicht



klick auf den button daneben! man ey...


----------



## Nordischerjung (22 September 2010)

nimm doch ein 100 Ohm Widerstand, häng den mal an den Eingang und guck was dabei raus kommt


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

so habe gemessen... und habe einen Wiederstand von 109.9 Ohm der Pt 100 liegt auf meinem Tisch...

aber das mit den Referenz...verstehe ich jetzt gar nicht ....


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> so habe gemessen... und habe einen Wiederstand von 109.9 Ohm der Pt 100 liegt auf meinem Tisch...



das passt, sind um die 24°C ... janz schön warm in deiner bude!

paule sagt, ich soll nicht mehr auf den referentdaten rumhacken...einen versuch mach ich aber noch...


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

ich hoffe das ist das richtige jetzt...

so habe folgendes raum temperatur IST 20 grad

Pt 100 sagt aber 17.7.....

wieso ......


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> ich hoffe das ist das richtige jetzt...



jopp, und sieht auch gut aus so



VIPAA schrieb:


> so habe folgendes raum temperatur IST 20 grad
> 
> Pt 100 sagt aber 17.7.....
> 
> wieso ......



das ist ja gerade das, was wir rausfinden wollen! haste nen 100Ohm widerstand zur hand, wie vom nordischen vorgeschlagen?


----------



## VIPAA (22 September 2010)

ne habe ich leider nicht werde mir morgen einen besorgen und auch ausprobieren....
oder gibts es andere möglichkeiten...


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> ne habe ich leider nicht werde mir morgen einen besorgen und auch ausprobieren....
> oder gibts es andere möglichkeiten...



4,2km 0,75mm² kupfer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 4,2km 0,75mm² kupfer



aber bitte dran denken geschirmte Leitung zu nehmen


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber bitte dran denken geschirmte Leitung zu nehmen



bei ner widerstandsmessung? oO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 4,2km 0,75mm² kupfer



Immer besser, bei der Länge fängst du dir was ein


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Immer besser, bei der Länge fängst du dir was ein



mußt ja das laptopnetzteil und das handy nicht in die trommel legen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

bei der Länge kannst du den neuen Siemens Virus mit radiowellen einspielen,
brauchst du nich mal ein USB Anschluss


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bei der Länge kannst du den neuen Siemens Virus mit radiowellen einspielen,
> brauchst du nich mal ein USB Anschluss



dann nimm halt 360m blei vom selben querschnitt


----------



## VIPAA (23 September 2010)

hallo so ich bin wieder da..

hab kein 100 Ohm  Widerstand zum testen hab nur einen 103 Ohm..47Ohm + 56 Ohm ergibt  103 Ohm..

die temperatur ist 15.2 grad zei mir an mit pt 100 ist es 17,5 grad  .....

wenn ich den pt 100 messe habe ich eine WIderstand von 108,9 Ohm...

Im zimmer sind es 21 grad....

kann mir einer helfen ??????


----------



## VIPAA (23 September 2010)

hab einen 120 Ohm widerstand wenn ich den nehme dann habe ich ein temperatur von 22,5 grad.


.....bringt das weiter


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> hab einen 120 Ohm widerstand wenn ich den nehme dann habe ich ein temperatur von 22,5 grad.



da solltest du 51.57°C messen, also knapp das doppelte! .. irgendwas stimmt hier nicht 
hat die karte so messbereichsumschaltstecker an der seite? sind die richtig gesteckt?
ist der widerstand richtig angeschlossen, also laut handbuch an die richtigen klemmen?
ist der stecker in ordnung?
hast du einen anderen eingang getestet?


----------



## VIPAA (23 September 2010)

ne diese karte hat  keine an der seite zum umstecken ...
 ich probier mal ...wenn ich die PEW adress momentan 256 habe und die nächste probieren möchte was wäre dann für eine andresse ?????...

angeschlossen habe ich  nur zwei klemmen einmal 4 und 5 von der Karte muss ich da was brücken vielleicht noch????


----------



## VIPAA (23 September 2010)

ich habe wohl noch eine analoge AI KArte....
SIemens 331 7KF02  mit 8AI 12 BIT
mit STeckmodule an der seite....
ich weiß jetzt nur nicht wierum ich die module einstecken kann mir einer das mal sagen oder wo ich das nachlesen kann?​


----------



## Paule (23 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> ich probier mal ...wenn ich die PEW adress momentan 256 habe und die nächste probieren möchte was wäre dann für eine andresse ?????...


Temperaturmodule belegen zwei Kanäle, also nächste Adresse : 260



VIPAA schrieb:


> angeschlossen habe ich nur zwei klemmen einmal 4 und 5 von der Karte muss ich da was brücken vielleicht noch????


Verbinde doch jetzt endlich mal die Klemme 4 mit der Klemme 3 und die Klemme 5 mit der Klemme 6.


----------



## Paule (23 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> ich habe wohl noch eine analoge AI KArte....​
> 
> SIemens 331 7KF02 mit 8AI 12 BIT
> mit STeckmodule an der seite....
> ich weiß jetzt nur nicht wierum ich die module einstecken kann mir einer das mal sagen oder wo ich das nachlesen kann?​


Das steht doch auf der Karte drauf, direkt über dem Zeiger für die Würfel.
Ist glaube ich " A "


----------



## nikilouder (24 September 2010)

hab das jetzt mal nur kurz überflogen und nicht alles so mitverfolgt....
aber bringt dich das stichwort 4-20mA weiter?


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2010)

nikilouder schrieb:


> hab das jetzt mal nur kurz überflogen und nicht alles so mitverfolgt....
> aber bringt dich das stichwort 4-20mA weiter?



ja nee, is klar biene ... da meine glaskugel immer noch zur reparatur ist: inwiefern helfen 4..20mA bei einer widerstandsmessung, typ Pt100 standard???


----------



## nikilouder (24 September 2010)

misst deine steuerung wirklich den widerstand? oder handelt es sich um eine messchleife?

denn da kommen solche abweichungen wie du sie hast zustande.

ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich meine


----------



## VIPAA (24 September 2010)

hallo....
gute frage ich versuch das mall zu erklären wie es ist:

Also wenn ich meinen Pt 100 anschließe dan zeigt er mir 17 grad an egal ob sich die temperatur ändert oder nicht ...
zum testen habe ich dan mal einen 120 Ohm wiederstand angeschlosen er zeigt mir dan 22,5 grad obwohl es etwas bei 57 liegen sollte?????

wenn ich nichts anschliese dann zeigt er mir nur 7fff an....

angeschlossen habe ich nur zwei ader es wird hier was geschrieben von brücken mehrer klemmen aber welche verstehe ich immer noch nicht?????


----------



## funkdoc (24 September 2010)

lade dir das mal runter und geh zum kapitel 5.2.3
lesen, und dann auch so verdrahten
http://support.automation.siemens.c...ib.csFetch&nodeid=18973671&forcedownload=true

wieviele drähte hat dein pt100? änderts sich der widerstand gemessen mit multimeter wenn du ihn in die hand nimmst?

sorry hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen

grüsse


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2010)

VIPAA schrieb:


> angeschlossen habe ich nur zwei ader es wird hier was geschrieben von brücken mehrer klemmen aber welche verstehe ich immer noch nicht?????


Guck doch einfach mal ins Handbuch und schließe es so an wie es dort unter 2-Leitermessung beschrieben ist.

Da bei einem Pt100 Fühler Leitungs- und Übergangswiderstände nicht unerheblich in das Messergebnis eingehen, nimmt man dort üblicherweise eine 3 oder 4-Leitermessung. Mit einem weiteren Eingang rechnet dann die Karte diesen Leitungswiderstand aus dem Ergebnis heraus.
Wenn du nur eine 2-Leitermessung hast, musst du diesen Sensor-Eingang entsprechend der Schaltung im Handbuch direkt an der Karte brücken. Dann misst die Karte einen Leitungswiderstand von ~0 Ohm.


----------



## VIPAA (24 September 2010)

so erstmals danke für den link ...
mal so ne frage vor ab wo finde ich diese ganze dowload..kann mir einer den link schicken....


so jetzt messe ich 18,01 grad im zimmer sind es aber genau 21,0 grad....

wieso so ein unterschied????
 wenn ich ein 103 Ohm wiederstand anschliese....dann habe ich 15.57 grad.


----------



## PN/DP (24 September 2010)

Wie immer hätte ein Blick in das entsprechende Handbuch das 'rumprobieren längst beendet.

PT100 werden an Siemens 6ES7331-7KF02 und an VIPA 331-7KF00 identisch angeschlossen,
nämlich immer mit 4 Drähten. Hat der PT100 nur 2 oder 3 Drähte, dann sind die fehlenden 
Drähte durch Drahtbrücken an der Baugruppe zu ersetzen.

Im Übrigen sollte man beim Verdrahten von unbekannten Geräten immer ins Handbuch schauen,
um das Gerät nicht durch unsachgemäßes 'rumgebastel versehentlich zu zerstören.



VIPAA schrieb:


> mal so ne frage vor ab wo finde ich diese ganze dowload..kann mir einer den link schicken....


Wenn sich jemand *VIPAA* nennt, dann sollte es für denjenigen doch überhaupt kein Problem 
sein, Downloads und Handbücher bei VIPA zu finden ... 

Harald


----------



## funkdoc (24 September 2010)

für einsteiger empfiehlt sich die seite
http://support.automation.siemens.com/
hier findest du in der suchmaschine anleitungen, howtos sowie produktbeschreibungen usw...
das sollte am anfang mal dein bester freund sein.

ich hab auch noch nie einen exakten wert mit einem pt100 bekommen (+/- 2-3°C). deshalb musst du dann den messwert noch kalibrieren bevor oder nachdem du diesen wert in ein zb. realwert zum anzeigen oder weiterverarbeiten verwendest.

lern aber vorher mal wie man die analogdaten dieser baugruppe im programm richtig verarbeitet.

grüsse


----------



## VIPAA (24 September 2010)

jo das könnte sein....
nur bei der anmeldung musste ich mir einen Benutzer nammen aussuchen, da wusste ich nicht was für ein,  und die CPU lag grad vor mir und da war es halt so....

kein link????

Kann mir den einer weiter sagen wieso es immer noch nicht tut bei mir ?


----------



## PN/DP (24 September 2010)

*Links*

SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten
Die wichtigsten SIMATIC S7-300 Hardware-Handbücher

VIPA Handbücher System 300V

Hier findest Du einen Link zu einer PT100-Widerstandstabelle nach DIN EN 60751
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pt100

Mit dieser Tabelle kannst Du die Genauigkeit Deiner Analogeingänge und des PT100 
überprüfen und ggf. eine Korrektur-Skalierung machen. Im Bereich 0-100°C reicht es 
meistens, einen festen Korrekturwert zu addieren. Wenn das Anschlußkabel des PT100 
länger als 10m ist, dann sollte das Kabel mit eingemessen werden, vor allem, wenn 
es nur 2-adrig ist. Die Kalibrierung kann auch mit einem guten Vergleichsthermometer 
erfolgen.

Voraussetzung:
Der PT100 bzw. Eichwiderstand ist korrekt an den Klemmen 2+4 und 3+5 angeschlossen.

Harald


----------

